# Coco is going to a rescue



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that. Is the rescue nearby to you?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH NO! I am SOOOOO sorry! That is really sad news! Did they give a reason why you were denied? I know here in Calif. permits are almost impossible to get.
Hope the facility Coco goes to is an educational one where the animals are taken to schools and events, I always feel those places take better care of their animals since they are handled and loved on!!!!! Hate hearing of domesticated animals stuck in a cage without human interaction..........breaks my heart!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry to hear this. any chance of an appeal?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

There is a rabies outbreak in Texas right now and no permits will be given period. I was threatened with a class c misdemeanor if I kept him. It has been horribly nasty.  They want me to give him to a zoo... I think not he has to be spoon fed, like a zoo is going to do that...


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Sooo sorry to hear this! I know it is going to be tough to let the little one go!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am terribly sorry!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't suppose you could get classified as a rescue?

Is there somewhere he could go for now, and then you could re apply for the permit when the rabies outbreak is over?

So sorry to read this news. Hope there is a good rescue nearby.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear this sad news. (((Hugs))) to you and Coco

:-(

Viking Queen


----------

